
Hindu supremacists are tearing India apart - ak39
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/feb/20/hindu-supremacists-nationalism-tearing-india-apart-modi-bjp-rss-jnu-attacks
======
known
I am happy to see future of India in right hands. Educated youth are
questioning/opposing bigotry will pave way for prosperity of India.

"A country is not made of land; a country is made of its people" \--Unknown

------
testHNac
I don't see why this should be on HN. Let's start piling up news of US
primaries, Trump and Hillary bashing. And make this another place we wouldn't
want to visit.

